# income tax question



## gbdru2

Hi,

I have a question about income tax.

I am employed by a Hong Kong company but will shortly be working in Japan for the next 18 months. My contract is Hong Kong based but I'll be transferring to a Japanese one in January next year.

Question.. Am I eligible for Japanese income tax during the next 6 months or so? (I understand I will be after Jan but what about before. My contract is HK based and wages are paid into a Hong Kong bank. I am effectively on a long business trip


----------

